# 2004 Cannondale R500 stem question



## skipnyamaha1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

fairly new to this forum as I was here around 4 years ago and sold my old Cannondale, bought a new used one and have a stem question. I just picked up this '04 R500 for $400 and my main question is about the stem. I find on some bikes the stem is horizontal* while on mine there is a slight angle to it. What exactly is the reason for this? If I understand correctly it is more of a race fit vs. a relaxed fit? Correct? Secondly if I were to change my stem would the geometry of this bike cause any issues or is changing the stem even recommended? Any help would be great and thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, that is one of the most severe angles I've ever seen. That looks like someone doing some extreme compensation for a bike that didn't fit (wrong size and/or geometry).

How's the fit for you?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

you must mean horizontal not vertical. The stem pictured has a very unusual high rise, the previous rider must have fitted it for more comfort as the bars(tops and hoods) as pictured are higher than the saddle. They must have used a new front brake cable (at least) to get them that high .


----------



## skipnyamaha1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, thanks latman, I corrected it on the post. Anyway it fits ok...should I replace the stem to a less dramatic rise? Also, the person I bought this from was probably around 5'9"-5'11" and it's a 58cm. So, would this have been changed to compensate for that? What advantages are accompanied with this, disadvantages? Also, latman do you think a new brake cable was installed to do this transformation?

Thanks again


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

How tall are you? How flexible are you? How long are your legs and arms? How does the current setup of the bike fit you? If you have no clue about the kind of fit you'd like, it may be worth the money having a professional fitting done. Yes it costs some, but it can reduce the likelihood of injury and increase riding comfort, two very important things when when it comes to one's riding pleasure.

Also, for what it's worth, I am 5'11" and of somewhat average build (maybe slightly short legs, slightly long arms), and I ride a 56cm Cannondale that uses the same geometry as the CAAD series.


----------

